# Free CD Download #2: "Vincent EP"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Let me know what you think:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvthdv0fb7fg7bm/AACGirYF-_ot9kGa5KjJyOEEa?dl=0

This is my most classical influenced album yet, but still far from strict classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice work! Riverside Waltz was my favorite. Gough is really catchy (it's stuck in my head now...), Michael's Medicated get's an honorable mention as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> Nice work! Riverside Waltz was my favorite. Gough is really catchy (it's stuck in my head now...), Michael's Medicated get's an honorable mention as well. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for listening!

We are almost opposites of each other in composition. Your work is beautiful and technically demanding, mine is more mellow and minimalistic.

I'm glad you found Gough catchy, it was actually inspired by composition #1 by Phil Loves Classical.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice music, as usual.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Very nice music, as usual.


Thanks for listening!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Very nice music, as usual.


We need more music from you!


----------

